# Monistat (miconazole nitrate) for growth: UPDATES?



## KiniKakes (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey ladies,

Just wondering how the monistat/miconazole nitrate for growth has been coming along, for the ladies who decided to add this to their regimen after the topic was originally posted back in December.

Ladies, please share any growth in inches that you have achieved, that you feel can be directly attributed to the monistat/miconazole nitrate cream.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 11, 2006)

I love it! It made my hair grow faster than MTG! I used neosporin AF. I didn't have the guts to get monistat!  It has the same ingredient...miconazole nitrate. I'm taking a mini break from MTG to see if this product will replace it. I will be posting pics soon!


----------



## naturaline (Apr 11, 2006)

DDtexlaxd said:
			
		

> I love it! It made my hair grow faster than MTG! I used neosporin AF. I didn't have the guts to get monistat!  It has the same ingredient...miconazole nitrate. I'm taking a mini break from MTG to see if this product will replace it. I will be posting pics soon!


cant wait to see pics! lol


----------



## KiniKakes (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow!!!! Faster than MTG, eh? I plan on getting some this weekend, when i go to the drugstore this weekend!  Dont know if i can give up my MTG altogether, but i know some of the ladies have been dissolving the cream in their other oils, while others apply the cream to their scalp in the morning, and oils in the evening.  So yeah, i'd like to try to incorporate both somehow.

Thanks for that update!


----------



## MonaRae (Apr 11, 2006)

Are there any measurement involved.  I would love to used this in my nape area.

MonaRae


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't know how 2 measure my hair. It's tightly curled. What I do know is that when I started neosporin AF u could see my scalp. My hair has grown so fast with this product. I almost didn't believe it. I had to taper off this week, tho cause I ran out.  Anyhoo, I am finding out alot about my hair and how to do differnt styles. Thanks ladies for leaving some how tos in your fotkis.


----------



## sareca (Apr 11, 2006)

MonaRae said:
			
		

> Are there any measurement involved.  I would love to used this in my nape area.
> 
> MonaRae



Yep, I measured. It's 1/4 inch. It's actually a little over 1/4 inch now (day 10). I started using it a few weeks ago, but it's really hard to measure such small amounts so waited until my hair was braided.


----------



## dlewis (Apr 11, 2006)

sareca said:
			
		

> Yep, I measured. It's 1/4 inch. It's actually a little over 1/4 inch now (day 10). I started using it a few weeks ago, but it's really hard to measure such small amounts so waited until my hair was braided.
> 
> WOW, I might just have to add this to my regime.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Apr 12, 2006)

dlewis said:
			
		

> sareca said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kitkat3ny (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, that's a lot of growth!


----------



## sareca (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm pretty excited.  I'll post pics at 14 days (this Sat).  Does anybody else have growth pics? Surely I'm not the only one.


----------



## EMJazzy (Apr 13, 2006)

sareca said:
			
		

> I'm pretty excited.  I'll post pics at 14 days (this Sat). Does anybody else have growth pics? Surely I'm not the only one.


 
I'm gonna have to braid my hair...I can totally see the difference in length but I'll be able to see it much better if my hair was braided...BTW I love your before and after braids pic!!


----------



## MonaRae (Apr 13, 2006)

Sorry for the confusion Ladies but I wanted to know how much neosporin AF would you add to whatever it is you are adding it to?

I am glad to hear of the growth rate, tho.

MonaRae


----------



## sareca (Apr 13, 2006)

EMJazzy said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have to braid my hair...I can totally see the difference in length but I'll be able to see it much better if my hair was braided...BTW I love your before and after braids pic!!



Thanks!   I didn't believe anything was happening until I got the braids. It's a lot easier to tell how much growth your getting w/ braids.


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 13, 2006)

MonaRae said:
			
		

> Sorry for the confusion Ladies but I wanted to know how much neosporin AF would you add to whatever it is you are adding it to?
> 
> I am glad to hear of the growth rate, tho.
> 
> MonaRae




I don't add it to anything.  I just apply it straight.


----------



## sareca (Apr 13, 2006)

MonaRae said:
			
		

> Sorry for the confusion Ladies but I wanted to know how much neosporin AF would you add to whatever it is you are adding it to?
> 
> I am glad to hear of the growth rate, tho.
> 
> MonaRae



Hey MonaRae, I added 1 tablespoon of Neosporin to 1oz of my homemade growth oil concoction and shook it. I shake it before each use, cause stuff settles at the bottom. It's not very smooth, but seems to be doing the trick.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 13, 2006)

Please share your growth oil recipe Sareca. The Neopsporin is great, but it goes too fast. I'm loving the growth from it!


----------



## sareca (Apr 13, 2006)

DDtexlaxd said:
			
		

> Please share your growth oil recipe Sareca. The Neopsporin is great, but it goes too fast. I'm loving the growth from it!



I haven't gotten to the point where it scares me yet.  I'm looking forward to it tho. Right now I'm still thinking, "hurry up and grow!"


----------



## sareca (Apr 13, 2006)

I see what HoneyDew means about becoming obsessed! I've been measuring everyday. It has to stop! With that said, this is the last one until day 14.   It's a little over 3/8 inch so I switched to measuring in centimeters. 






Today I noticed all the fuzzy around my hairline.


 Oh and FYI, I won't be taking any more photos with that ruler. It's metal and it hurts like heck trying to hold it still, hold the braid, and take a picture. I'll still post pics, but ya'll gonna have take my word on the exact measurements. Stupid ruler... I'm still p/o'd and that was like 10 minutes ago!


----------



## Faith (Apr 15, 2006)

DDtexlaxd said:
			
		

> I love it! It made my hair grow faster than MTG! I used neosporin AF. I didn't have the guts to get monistat!  It has the same ingredient...miconazole nitrate. I'm taking a mini break from MTG to see if this product will replace it. I will be posting pics soon!



So how fast is your hair growing with it?  And how fast was it before you started using it?


----------



## Faith (Apr 15, 2006)

sareca said:
			
		

> Yep, I measured. It's 1/4 inch. It's actually a little over 1/4 inch now (day 10). I started using it a few weeks ago, but it's really hard to measure such small amounts so waited until my hair was braided.


1/4 in 10 days so about 3/4" in a month.  How much were you getting before?


----------



## ekomba (Apr 15, 2006)

sareca said:
			
		

> Yep, I measured. It's 1/4 inch. It's actually a little over 1/4 inch now (day 10). I started using it a few weeks ago, but it's really hard to measure such small amounts so waited until my hair was braided.



woww nice growth Sareca! you tempting me badly now


----------



## Teacake (Apr 15, 2006)

Congrats to the ladies who are using this. Nice updates, and photos.  
I might have to try this. There's no smell either? That's definitely a plus.


----------



## Teacake (Apr 15, 2006)

Double post.


----------



## Teacake (Apr 15, 2006)

I think I might have some of this stuff in the house already.

Goes to look for Neosporin.


----------



## sareca (Apr 15, 2006)

ekomba said:
			
		

> woww nice growth Sareca! you tempting me badly now



So far, I've had no side effects so I say go for it!!!


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 15, 2006)

Teacake said:
			
		

> I think I might have some of this stuff in the house already.
> 
> Goes to look for Neosporin.



Make sure it is the Neosporin AF or some other anti-fungal cream.  Not the anti bacterial Neosporin salve.


----------



## sareca (Apr 15, 2006)

Teacake said:
			
		

> Congrats to the ladies who are using this. Nice updates, and photos.
> I might have to try this. There's no smell either? That's definitely a plus.



Nope.  Doesn't smell at all.


----------



## Teacake (Apr 15, 2006)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Make sure it is the Neosporin AF or some other anti-fungal cream.  Not the anti bacterial Neosporin salve.



Thanks for the info.!!


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 15, 2006)

sareca said:
			
		

> Hey MonaRae, I added 1 tablespoon of Neosporin to 1oz of my homemade growth oil concoction and shook it. I shake it before each use, cause stuff settles at the bottom. It's not very smooth, but seems to be doing the trick.



That's the same thing I've been doing.  Only I'm using EVOO.  I was worried that mixing the Neo AF with oil would dilute it and reduce my results, but I guess not based on your results, Sareca.


----------



## Undefeated Queen (Apr 16, 2006)

I started using the neosporin mixed with cayenne pepper and a small amount of Motions hairdress last Monday. I washed my hair today and I got a nice amount of new growth. I decided to wear a bun this week and I'm going to add the mix to EVOO in a bottle with a spout. My scalp is tingling like crazy today! This is great.


----------



## Luvableboo (Apr 17, 2006)

Are you ladies applying once or twice a day....


----------



## Tene (Apr 17, 2006)

I wasn't going to use this but since I'm looking at ya'll results I'm gonna have to
try it.


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 17, 2006)

Luvableboo said:
			
		

> Are you ladies applying once or twice a day....




Once , but sometimes, I will do it again because I like the way it feels - all the tingles.


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 17, 2006)

I've been applying once a day.  I would probably do two if this stuff weren't so expensive.  I'm going through a tube a week as it is.  I have to figure out a cheaper way to do this...


----------



## Undefeated Queen (Apr 17, 2006)

Luvableboo said:
			
		

> Are you ladies applying once or twice a day....



I apply it once a day.


----------



## Luvableboo (Apr 17, 2006)

Thank you Ladies!!


----------



## Undefeated Queen (Apr 18, 2006)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Once , but sometimes, I will do it again because I like the way it feels - all the tingles.



The tingles are a good feeling...........I'm at work right now trying not to scratch my head. Mixing the cayenne pepper and the creams with EVOO is even better.


----------



## EishBuhgeish (Apr 18, 2006)

Undefeated Queen said:
			
		

> The tingles are a good feeling...........I'm at work right now trying not to scratch my head. Mixing the cayenne pepper and the creams with EVOO is even better.


 
Where do yall get this "cayenne pepper cream"?? 
Only place I've seen it is online, and if UPS/FEDEX delivers ONE more thing to my house....


----------



## Puddles (Apr 18, 2006)

EishBuhgeish said:
			
		

> Where do yall get this "cayenne pepper cream"??
> Only place I've seen it is online, and if UPS/FEDEX delivers ONE more thing to my house....



*Capzasin HP is the cayenne cream. It has .1% Capsaicin....which is cayenne pepper.

I got mine from Wal-Mart.

HTH*


----------



## Undefeated Queen (Apr 18, 2006)

Cayenne pepper cream is Capzasin HP. I prefer to use cayenne pepper cause the capzasin burned the  out of my skin.


----------



## KiniKakes (Apr 18, 2006)

I went by Rite Aid this past weekend to look for the Neosporin AF, but only saw regular Neosporin.   It didnt contain any Miconazole Nitrate, so of course i didnt purchase it.

I almost purchased a box of monistat, but there is such a tiny amount of cream in there (like 1 oz), and it wasnt worth it to buy that box for like $13.  So i'll just wait to find the Neosporin AF at another drug store.

I wonder if they carry any bulk size packs of Neosporin AF at Costco/BJ's..... that way i could save money and not run out so quickly.

In the meantime, i added some ground cayenne powder to my spray bottle of mtg.... it gave it a neat orange color.  Unfortunately, no delicious tingles or anything like that. But i'll let you guys know if i see a difference in growth with the mtg/cayenne combo.


----------



## mblake8 (Apr 18, 2006)

I just ran out and brought some neosporin i cant wait to see if it works! i got the jock itch one though i hope it works as well as the AF one. it has 2% miconazole nitrate. I saw some Monostate with 4% in it. I wonder if that would work better??


----------



## HealthyHair35 (Apr 18, 2006)

Are you ladies experiencing length and thickness? Which is better for thinning hair, MTG or miconazole? I've gotten a little confused. I need help with thinning that I think is due to stress which caused excessive dandruff. Please offer any advice. The thinning is in the front and crown area. Thanks.


----------



## mblake8 (Apr 18, 2006)

What is MTG?


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 18, 2006)

mblake8 said:
			
		

> I just ran out and brought some neosporin i cant wait to see if it works! i got the jock itch one though i hope it works as well as the AF one. it has 2% miconazole nitrate. I saw some Monostate with 4% in it. I wonder if that would work better??



The jock itch and athlete's foot one are both the same, really.  Compare the ingredients - exactly the same.

Some people are starting to try Monistat, but we have not gotten as many reviews about it, though.

I don’t think the thickness and texture are ideal for me personally.




			
				HealthyHair35 said:
			
		

> Are you ladies experiencing length and thickness? Which is better for thinning hair, MTG or miconazole? I've gotten a little confused. I need help with thinning that I think is due to stress which caused excessive dandruff. Please offer any advice. The thinning is in the front and crown area. Thanks.



I think both are good for thinning hair.  Do some research on thinning hair and Nizoral.  Nizoral has ketoconazole which is similar to miconazole.  And MTG, well you know how many people are in love with that.  I personally cannot get down with the smell and oiliness of it, so that is why I started researching other products to help boost my growth.  They both help with dandruff.  I use Neosporin AF faithfully and my over all scalp condition has drastically improved!


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 18, 2006)

mblake8 said:
			
		

> What is MTG?




Shapley's Mane and Tail Groom.  There are hundreds of threads on it so you may want to do a search.


----------



## Mestiza (Jul 6, 2006)

Congrats on your growth, everyone! 



			
				sareca said:
			
		

> I see what HoneyDew means about becoming obsessed! I've been measuring everyday. It has to stop! With that said, this is the last one until day 14.   It's a little over 3/8 inch so I switched to measuring in centimeters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 That's some great growth, sareca!


----------



## Amour (Jul 6, 2006)

Anyone tried using the MN spray, if so what were the results?


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011 (Jul 7, 2006)

Sabina said:
			
		

> Anyone tried using the MN spray, if so what were the results?


 
That's a good question...bumping....


----------



## grnidmonster (Jul 7, 2006)

I have been using mn for about 3 months now but had no way of determining the amount of growth because I have been natural for over 10 years. 

I also began using henna and that is how I was finally able to tell that mn is the BOMB!!!I henna'd a month ago and it turns the couple grey hairs I have a bright orange-red. I pulled several of those hairs yesterday evening and the orange-red color has grown out an inch (I had my husband re-measure to verify). I went beack and double checked several more grey hairs. Yep! One inch in one month-I will take that all day every day! 

I mixed 2 parts monistat (4% cream) with 1 part capzin cream and 1 part cortisone cream. I found the mixture to be a bit drying so I added a bit of mtg to add a little oil and it works like a charm. No mtg smell.


----------



## sweetgal (Jul 29, 2006)

Any more updates with Mn.  I have made a mixture and plan to start using tomorrow.  I will keep you all posted...


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Aug 8, 2006)

big bump for more bumps for replies. bonjour


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Aug 23, 2006)

BUMP BUMP Ladies!


----------



## sweetgal (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm currently using mn.  It's only been a few weeks!.  I currently in cornrows and not sure what is going on under there.  I will be taking them out in a couple of weeks and then i will let everyone know....Trust me, I'm anxious too


----------



## KiniKakes (Aug 23, 2006)

I still use it somewhat regularly..... but it's hard to tell whether or not its contributing to growth, because Im also MTG'ing.... taking vitamins....... ingesting more protein (whey shake)........ increasing water, etc. So bascially, anything could be giving me this great growth.  

I know that wasnt really helpful. Sawwwy!!!!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Aug 24, 2006)

The good thing KK is that it is growing and not resting!!!bonjour


----------



## cocoberry10 (Dec 11, 2006)

Updates on this?  I may have to jump on this bandwagon.  Kinikakes, your hair looks amazing!


----------



## donewit-it (Dec 11, 2006)

I just started using the Neosporin AF yesterday.  I'm excited to experience some growth and I have offset the dryness that others talk about by using Nature's Blessings.  Full of good things.  Nice smell too.  Will post results in the future.


----------



## AVNchick (Dec 15, 2006)

Anymore updates?


----------



## seymone (Dec 17, 2006)

Just started MN with Amla oil yesterday.. Will keep you psted on updates.. I will still be using MTG, but only twice a week. MN, I will use three times a week.. Let's grow ladies.


----------



## paradise224 (Dec 22, 2006)

I have to give credit where credit is due.. I've tried mtg by itself, and experienced more thickness than length, which is beautiful because i always wanted my hair to get back the fullness i used to have and believe that health comes before length.. then i added cayenne pepper and olive oil into my regime, and i noticed some growth.. not much but noticeable..  then i combined the 2 (MTG, Cayenne, Olive Oil, Amla Oil, and a blend of other oils) and then started Massaging monistat into my scalp every other night..... WOW!! My hairdresser brought it to my attention when she was blowdrying, she said "wow look at all this hair".. I wish i had pictures.. but my proof is that i'd started a thread at my one year mark in june asking "where were you at the one year mark? were you happy?" and i was but i wasnt really seeing length... about a month after that i started using MN and wow.. its grown so much.. i have to change my siggy, i had to get side bangs to frame my face to give my hair a little definition it was so long in the front  Bra strap seems so attainable now!! I love it.. and now i have people looking at me, and my cousin whos hair outgrew mine when it all broke off, sees that im catching up to her, asked to go to my hairdresser.  Its funny, and a little personal acheivement to me (sorry if that sounds bad) but it is a validation, and although my hair dresser has done wonders in terms of care.. I do deserve some credit, and so do you ladies. MN is my little secret


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow! 

So who has alternated between both Monistat and Neosporin AF?  Monistat has a higher concentration of the active ingrediant.

For those who alternated, which gave better results?

This is very encouraging. I'm having some type of scalp condition that I'm using cortisone for and it may respond to the MN.


----------



## HoneyDew (Dec 22, 2006)

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> Wow!
> 
> So who has alternated between both Monistat and Neosporin AF?  Monistat has a higher concentration of the active ingrediant.
> 
> ...




I don't have as much experience with Monistat, but I when I initially wanted to test the MN theory, I started with one of those tubes that comes in the combo pack - the external cream, I think its called.  I had in my medicine cabinet because I never used it when I bought the Monistat kit for a yeast infection.  I have to say that one did work much better then Neosporin AF.  

For me, I noticed the growth sooner - within 2 weeks vs. the NeoAF which took an extra week or so.


Paradise! Girl, thanks for sharing your story!!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 22, 2006)

paradise224 said:
			
		

> I have to give credit where credit is due.. I've tried mtg by itself, and experienced more thickness than length, which is beautiful because i always wanted my hair to get back the fullness i used to have and believe that health comes before length.. then i added cayenne pepper and olive oil into my regime, and i noticed some growth.. not much but noticeable.. then i combined the 2 (MTG, Cayenne, Olive Oil, Amla Oil, and a blend of other oils) and then started Massaging monistat into my scalp every other night..... WOW!! My hairdresser brought it to my attention when she was blowdrying, she said "wow look at all this hair".. I wish i had pictures.. but my proof is that i'd started a thread at my one year mark in june asking "where were you at the one year mark? were you happy?" and i was but i wasnt really seeing length... about a month after that i started using MN and wow.. its grown so much.. i have to change my siggy, i had to get side bangs to frame my face to give my hair a little definition it was so long in the front  Bra strap seems so attainable now!! I love it.. and now i have people looking at me, and my cousin whos hair outgrew mine when it all broke off, sees that im catching up to her, asked to go to my hairdresser.  Its funny, and a little personal acheivement to me (sorry if that sounds bad) but it is a validation, and although my hair dresser has done wonders in terms of care.. I do deserve some credit, and so do you ladies. MN is my little secret


Paradise are you using the 7 day Monistat, I think it's NM 2% like the Neosporin AF...  if I'm researching correctly


----------



## paradise224 (Dec 22, 2006)

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> Paradise are you using the 7 day Monistat, I think it's NM 2% like the Neosporin AF... if I'm researching correctly


 
Yes I am.. and i should add that i tried the Neosporin AF first, because it was cheaper and because i was embarrased, probably because I KNEW what i was really using it for.. I dont know if it was because id just started, or because monistat comes in a bigger size, somehow i just feel like i've noticed more results with monistat, but then it has lasted a longer period of time, so im not sure..


----------



## paradise224 (Dec 22, 2006)

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> Wow!
> 
> So who has alternated between both Monistat and Neosporin AF? Monistat has a higher concentration of the active ingrediant.
> 
> ...


 
If you have a scalp condition, then thats all the more reason to try it.. if nothing else it will help your condition, i definitely do not have dandruff or the itchies like i used to


----------



## brandiesha (Dec 22, 2006)

i am eager to try MN after reading about it on this site and others for so long. 
have any of you heard anything about use of this product while pregnant though?  I want to try it NOW but im just a little paranoid because of my baby.


----------



## pistachio (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm gonna buy some of this stuff tomorrow!!!!!  I'm not ashamed to wear the monistat!!!!


----------



## candie19 (Jan 12, 2007)

bumping for my results


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jan 12, 2007)

I got pure MN 2% off of American Rx. I don't know if it gave me better growth compared to Neosporin AF BUT...... the headaches I experienced while using NeoAF are gone. I think the headaches were caused my the many other ingriedients in Monistat and NeoAF. If anyone had this problem before, try pure MN. Plus, I paid $3 for 3oz while is soo much cheaper than AF, you can put the MN on generously


----------



## Africana in Alberta (Jan 12, 2007)

DDtexlaxd said:
			
		

> I love it! It made my hair grow faster than MTG! I used neosporin AF. I didn't have the guts to get monistat! It has the same ingredient...miconazole nitrate. I'm taking a mini break from MTG to see if this product will replace it. I will be posting pics soon!


 

Quick question  would  the *Neosporin AFÂ® Athlete's Foot Spray Liquid* work the same way that the cream does? I haven't tried it yet but I prefer to spray stuff. Has anybody used it?


----------



## CynamonKis (Jan 13, 2007)

Cutiebe2, does this work better than MTG?



			
				cutiebe2 said:
			
		

> I got pure MN 2% off of American Rx. I don't know if it gave me better growth compared to Neosporin AF BUT...... the headaches I experienced while using NeoAF are gone. I think the headaches were caused my the many other ingriedients in Monistat and NeoAF. If anyone had this problem before, try pure MN. Plus, I paid $3 for 3oz while is soo much cheaper than AF, you can put the MN on generously


----------



## TemiLnd (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi there
U have captured my interest.
Could anyone please post a pic of the neosporin AF & MN you use cos all Iâ€™ve been able to find is foot fungal cream.
Thanks.


----------



## Kalayani (Jan 24, 2007)

I went to Rite Aid looking for Neosporin AF and didnâ€™t find any so i bought the Rite Aid brand of MN. The 3 day MN pack. It is 4% MN 2% in the external cream and 2% in the individual thingies (sorry the word is not coming to me right now).

I mixed it with ORS carrot oil cream, and castor oil to loosen up the thickness. Itâ€™s been 3 weeks now since Iâ€™m using it (every other day) and i LOVE the results.

First my scalp no longer itches, i remember when i used other scalp oil and grease i would still itch but now my scalp is calm. I donâ€™t put my hands in my hair at all and it is not oily. 

I see LOTS of new growth and i decided i will use this recipe as my only scalp dressing. 

Whoever first posted about MN i would like to say THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 24, 2007)

Africana in Alberta said:
			
		

> Quick question  would  the *Neosporin AFÂ® Athlete's Foot Spray Liquid* work the same way that the cream does? I haven't tried it yet but I prefer to spray stuff. Has anybody used it?



it has alcohol in it. I would be careful with that.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 24, 2007)

TemiLnd said:
			
		

> Hi there
> U have captured my interest.
> Could anyone please post a pic of the neosporin AF & MN you use cos all Iâ€™ve been able to find is foot fungal cream.
> Thanks.



I don't really use MN like I used to because I could not keep up.  It was making my hair grow too fast and I have been trying to stretch relaxer time. I have a hard time dealing with my new growth.  Also, the Neosporin Af was drying my hair a little so I stopped using it all together.  The Feet Accompli is not drying (it is actually moisturizing), but can revert flatironed hair when you have lots of new growth.  I sometimes put that one on my scalp when my hair is still wet (1-2 times a week)  so that I can avoid that.  It still gives me the tingles and stimulation, but I have not done that long enough to see if it gives me the same amount of growth like when I used to go MN crazy. It is just an experiment for now.


But, just look for the active ingredient and make sure it is an 'azole, like ketoconazole, miconazole, clotrimazole or something like that.


----------



## TemiLnd (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi HoneyDew,
Thank you very much. I live in England so we donâ€™t have these brands. Do you think if I find a foot fungal cream with the same % of miconazole nitrate, this would work? I will check the active ingredients like you suggested.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 24, 2007)

TemiLnd said:
			
		

> Hi HoneyDew,
> Thank you very much. I live in England so we donâ€™t have these brands. Do you think if I find a foot fungal cream with the same % of miconazole nitrate, this would work? I will check the active ingredients like you suggested.




sure!  many people opt for other brands.  that is how I started using the Neosporin and the Feet Accompli.  I did not want to use monistat so I just looked for products with the same active ingredient.


----------



## ak46 (Jan 24, 2007)

cutiebe2 said:
			
		

> I got pure MN 2% off of American Rx. I don't know if it gave me better growth compared to Neosporin AF BUT...... the headaches I experienced while using NeoAF are gone. I think the headaches were caused my the many other ingriedients in Monistat and NeoAF. If anyone had this problem before, try pure MN. Plus, I paid $3 for 3oz while is soo much cheaper than AF, you can put the MN on generously


 
That is the same place I got mine and I never received any headaches from it. I mixed mine with ORS Olive Oil Cream, Castor Oil, Avacado Oil, and Peppermint and Rosemary EOs. I LOVED IT!!! I used it while in conrows for about 2 to 3 weeks. It made my conrows feel so moisturized and it didn't smell bad. Plus the growth was very noticeable. I will start using this again real soon.


----------



## TemiLnd (Jan 24, 2007)

I canâ€™t believe Iâ€™m going to but foot cream on my hair but straight after work Iâ€™m off to the Chemist.
Thanks HoneyDew and everyone who posted their finds.


----------



## ak46 (Jan 24, 2007)

CynamonKis said:
			
		

> Cutiebe2, does this work better than MTG?


 
I know this question is not directly to me but, I found that the MN mixture I made worked better than the MTG mix I made. I saw more growth from the MN than I did from the MTG. And I made my own MTG as well with the sulfur powder they sold on AmericanRX. Another reason why I didn't like it so much is because after using it for several days, you can see the yellow sulfur on you scalp because it doesn't really dissolve.


----------



## chayil0427 (Jan 24, 2007)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just wondering how the monistat/miconazole nitrate for growth has been coming along, for the ladies who decided to add this to their regimen after the topic was originally posted back in December.
> 
> Ladies, please share any growth in inches that you have achieved, that you feel can be directly attributed to the monistat/miconazole nitrate cream.


 
OT...that gold dress is killer KiniKakes...me likey.

Chayil


----------



## e$h (Jan 24, 2007)

ak46 said:
			
		

> I know this question is not directly to me but, I found that the MN mixture I made worked better than the MTG mix I made. I saw more growth from the MN than I did from the MTG. And I made my own MTG as well with the sulfur powder they sold on AmericanRX. Another reason why I didn't like it so much is because after using it for several days, *you can see the yellow sulfur on you scalp because it doesn't really dissolve*.


 
You know, it never really showed up on my scalp until after I relaxed earlier this month.  I hate that it just sits there.  Last night I tried adding evvo and castor to my scalp.  It was just too much.  I'm think I may giving up my mtg.


----------



## amwcah (Jan 24, 2007)

Has anyone ever added sulphur powder to their MN?


----------



## GoingNatural (Jan 24, 2007)

how are you all applying it?


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 24, 2007)

Puddles said:
			
		

> *Capzasin HP is the cayenne cream. It has .1% Capsaicin....which is cayenne pepper.*
> 
> *I got mine from Wal-Mart.*
> 
> *HTH*


 
Thanks for clearing this up for me - I was about to raid my spice rack and shake some of the red flakes into my mix!


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 24, 2007)

cutiebe2 said:
			
		

> I got pure MN 2% off of American Rx. I don't know if it gave me better growth compared to Neosporin AF BUT...... the headaches I experienced while using NeoAF are gone. I think the headaches were caused my the many other ingriedients in Monistat and NeoAF. If anyone had this problem before, try pure MN. Plus, I paid $3 for 3oz while is soo much cheaper than AF, you can put the MN on generously



I ordered mine from there. I mixed one tube with a tube of hydrocortisone, a few tablespoons of olive butter, and about 1-2 oz of avocado oil.


----------



## sareca (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm back on it. I'm starting with 2X/day followed by a 5-minute scalp massage. I think I'm going to mix it w/ un-petroleum; I really like that buttery feel.

Anybody still using it? KiniKakes?


----------



## HoneyDew (Mar 2, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> I'm back on it. I'm starting with 2X/day followed by a 5-minute scalp massage. I think I'm going to mix it w/ un-petroleum; I really like that buttery feel.
> 
> Anybody still using it? KiniKakes?



Man, Sareca. 2 times a day is going to give you good growth. I wish that I could stand using MN again.  It really started making me feel wierd and my hair started getting tangled too soon (I guess from the faster growth).  I cannot stretch my relaxers to save my life so that really got hard for me.  Which MN product are you using?


----------



## cutiebe2 (Mar 2, 2007)

CynamonKis said:
			
		

> Cutiebe2, does this work better than MTG?


Sorry I didn't answer this sooner, this thread disappeared for a while!
Anyway, I don't think one works better than the other. If I had to choose one, I would choose MTG, but I know that MN works because the month when I got the best growth was when I used *both together*. I ran out of MN and so now I am back to just MTG. I am on the use it up challenge and I want to use everything until I have no hair products left!!


----------



## sareca (Mar 2, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Man, Sareca. 2 times a day is going to give you good growth. I wish that I could stand using MN again. It really started making me feel wierd and my hair started getting tangled too soon (I guess from the faster growth). I cannot stretch my relaxers to save my life so that really got hard for me. Which MN product are you using?


 
I here ya. We were both in that same boat last year. To be perfectly honest, my biggest problem w/ my hair growing so fast was just that it scared me. I could see a change in NG every 3 days.  It just didn't seem right... I guess you really should be careful what you wish for.  

But now there's a lot more stuff on the Internet about MN than there was last year. For example, I read about a dermatologist saying to mix it w/ lotion and apply it to the scalp 6X/day to treat psoriasis. It wasn't anything official just hearsay, but it made me feel like little less weird about it. 

I'm planning to do 1 part mix un-petroleum and 1 part MN (Neosporin AF). That will hopefully do two things: 1) dilute it 2) make it easier to apply.

I never noticed anything like headaches or hormonal stuff; I just plain chickened out.  I'm staying the course and if I run into anything I'll adjust instead of jump ship.  With that said, I'm still a little nervous about it.


----------



## tarheelgurl (Mar 3, 2007)

For those of you using the MN with relaxed hair, how long before your relaxer do you use it or do you keep using it right up to relaxer time? Is there any reason why you shouldn't put on close to touch up time or is it safe?


----------



## Hidden_Angel (Mar 3, 2007)

I love using the MN mix with my braids. It grow my hair out pretty quickly and im trying to get 20-22 inchs in next two years so anything can help


----------



## seraphinelle (Mar 3, 2007)

I need to get some more, and then I need to use it religiously.

It's hard to see my new growth, and to see if I even have new growth, because of the underprocessed hair from before...

Hmm... the roots are really thick though...

I won't be doing any updates, I don't think until April or May, (when or if I do my next relaxer).


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 3, 2007)

ok.. i have a confession to make: i've been using MN on my scalp every other night for 2 months now. i'm gonna try to do it every night now. first it was neosporin AF but since i couldn't find it i switched to monistat. it does make my hair grow faster. i didn't notice this until i did a fresh relaxer and kept using it. my newgrowth is usually not noticible until after 5 or 6 weeks. this time i saw it after 2 or 3 weeks! i thought maybe my relaxer didn't take but i know that's not it.


----------



## HoneyDew (Mar 3, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> I here ya. We were both in that same boat last year. To be perfectly honest, my biggest problem w/ my hair growing so fast was just that it scared me. I could see a change in NG every 3 days.  It just didn't seem right... I guess you really should be careful what you wish for.
> 
> But now there's a lot more stuff on the Internet about MN than there was last year. For example, I read about a dermatologist saying to mix it w/ lotion and apply it to the scalp 6X/day to treat psoriasis. It wasn't anything official just hearsay, but it made me feel like little less weird about it.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I agree that after reading the research, I feel safe using.  But that NG can scare you.  I did go back to usign it when I had braids in.  It was easier to deal with my NG that way.  I took those out after 4 weeks and not that i don't have them, I have not been usign MN.  Even for that 4 weeks I got lots of growth. 

I think your mix looks good.  you know when I first tried MN, I did not get headaches.  Well maybe I did not notice until people started reporting them.  I started getting head rushes ,not really full blown headaches.  Like when I would sit up fast or something like that I would get more head rushes than normal.  

But, all in all I feel quite comfortable using the product.  It really does not make me feel that anything is unsafe about it.

Good luck!! Don't forget to let us know how your progress is.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Mar 4, 2007)

tarheelgurl said:
			
		

> For those of you using the MN with relaxed hair, how long before your relaxer do you use it or do you keep using it right up to relaxer time? Is there any reason why you shouldn't put on close to touch up time or is it safe?


 
I start my MN mix about 1/2 thru a cycle- 4-5 weeks after the last relaxer.

I get a bit of new growth & don't want to feel like I wasted a relaxer, if that makes sense.

I use it right up to the next relaxer w/no problems.


----------



## sareca (Mar 13, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Yeah, I agree that after reading the research, I feel safe using. But that NG can scare you. I did go back to usign it when I had braids in. It was easier to deal with my NG that way. I took those out after 4 weeks and now that i don't have them, I have not been usign MN. Even for that 4 weeks I got lots of growth.
> 
> I think your mix looks good. you know when I first tried MN, I did not get headaches. Well maybe I did not notice until people started reporting them. I started getting head rushes ,not really full blown headaches. Like when I would sit up fast or something like that I would get more head rushes than normal.
> 
> ...


 

Posted my progress in another thread thinking it was this one. I'm getting much faster growth than I did the last time around.  I changed my recipe tho. I didn't think LR was doing anything so I started treating it like plain ol' un-petroleum (have 2 of them so I wanted to use them up). Normally I don't mix products  but I'm using half LR and half MN with a tsp of emu oil. Anyway, I have 5/8in in 2 weeks and 2 days. That's nuts!

I don't use it twice a day tho; I use it once/day. But this week I had the flu so I missed a couple of days.


----------



## LaReyna756 (Mar 13, 2007)

tarheelgurl said:
			
		

> For those of you using the MN with relaxed hair, how long before your relaxer do you use it or do you keep using it right up to relaxer time? Is there any reason why you shouldn't put on close to touch up time or is it safe?


 
I use it right up until my last shampoo before I get a relaxer.  I haven't gotten a relaxer with it on my scalp.


----------



## HoneyDew (Mar 13, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> Posted my progress in another thread thinking it was this one. I'm getting much faster growth that I did the last time around.  I changed my recipe tho. I didn't think LR was doing anything so I started treating it like plain ol' un-petroleum (have 2 of them so I wanted to use them up). Normally I don't mix products  but I'm using half LR and half MN with a tsp of emu oil. Anyway, I have 5/8in in 2 weeks and 2 days. That's nuts!
> 
> I don't use it twice a day tho; I use it once/day. But this week I had the flu so I missed a couple of days.



great progress! Thanks for sharing.

You and AKA-Tude have inspired me to try MN again.  I have 2 1/2  tubes of that really nice Derma Doctor MN cream. I tried selling them but, with no takers, I decided to just keep them and go for it again (I spent about $30/each for those!  ).  I started it last week, but only twice a week on shampoo days after I am done styling (wed and sun).

That Thursday after my 1st application, my scalp was TINGLING and kept on until Saturday.  Again I applied it again on Sunday and my scalp is still tingling as I type this.  I will do another application again tomorrow night. 

So far no headaches (or dry roots) thank goodness.  I will be 5 weeks post relaxer on Sunday and I was GROSSLY underprocessed the last time.  I hope I get good growth to be seen by my next relaxer (I am hoping in about 3 weeks)


----------



## sareca (Mar 13, 2007)

Is this what you're using? http://www.dermadoctor.com/product.asp?productID=552&WID=%7B4185F3EB%2D3270%2D4C1B%2DA468%2D542F18B9AA8E%7D

I'm paying $8 for .5oz.  This is $15.50 for 2oz that's awesome.


----------



## sareca (Mar 13, 2007)

Is this what you're using? http://www.dermadoctor.com/product.asp?productID=552&WID=%7B4185F3EB%2D3270%2D4C1B%2DA468%2D542F18B9AA8E%7D

I'm paying $8 for .5oz.  This is $15.50 for 2oz that's awesome.


----------



## sareca (Mar 13, 2007)

Is this what you're using? http://www.dermadoctor.com/product.asp?productID=552&WID=%7B4185F3EB%2D3270%2D4C1B%2DA468%2D542F18B9AA8E%7D

I'm paying $8 for .5oz.  This is $15.50 for 2oz that's awesome.


----------



## eunique (Mar 14, 2007)

what kinds of side effects are associated with this product? because i saw some replies regarding headaches.


----------



## The Girl (Mar 14, 2007)

I had 2 headaches that were nerve shattering but Tylenol fixed them both.   One of thode though, I think was a hunger headache...HTH


----------



## happylocks (Mar 14, 2007)

okay so what product does everyone recommond as the best. $15 is alot for me, but is there anything eles to try or to buy, any photos and updates


----------



## HoneyDew (Mar 14, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> Is this what you're using? http://www.dermadoctor.com/product.asp?productID=552&WID=%7B4185F3EB%2D3270%2D4C1B%2DA468%2D542F18B9AA8E%7D
> 
> I'm paying $8 for .5oz.  This is $15.50 for 2oz that's awesome.



No, I am using http://www.dermadoctor.com/product.asp?productID=952&WID={4185F3EB-3270-4C1B-A468-542F18B9AA8E}

It is VERY moisturizing.  About the same price and it last longer than other products I have used, because a little goes a long way.


----------



## HoneyDew (Mar 14, 2007)

JustMeSteph said:
			
		

> I had 2 headaches that were nerve shattering but Tylenol fixed them both.   One of thode though, I think was a hunger headache...HTH



I was getting headaches, too.  I think I was using too much.  Sometimes the headaches started right after applying it.  So far this time go â€˜round, no headaches, but I have only done it twice a week and I am just on my 2nd week.  Weâ€™ll see.

Edited to add:
Okay woke up with a headache Saturday.  Maybe it was the wine from the night before, but it still may have been from the MN.  I have not given up. I did not apply it tonight (I do it Wednesday and Sunday) just to give myself a break.  I may apply it again on Wednesday to see how that goes.


----------



## happylocks (Apr 12, 2007)

I found a foot product with Miconazole 2% in it for $1, I got two .5 oz I used it with glycren sp? and I will see if there are any more results so if you have any please post them thanks


----------



## He_Leads_I_follow (Apr 12, 2007)

Hold it! You guys are using vag cream?!   Excuse me, I work at a Pharma company and that's what we call it in the office. We just say "vag" not the whole word of course it's polite . 

Well I'll be I can get this for free! I have to try it. Actually, I have an itchy scalp and I "knew" I just needed to try an antifungal. Wow! I LOVE this site. Such a wealth of information.


----------



## Shaniquah (Apr 12, 2007)

*I ain't gonna lie, I gave this a try last year - used it twice and gave me migraines from HELL!!! (I get migraines anyway, but these were abnormal!!) Can't say I didn't try....erplexed*


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 12, 2007)

I found that the headaches depeded on the brand...
I stopped using MN when I ran out...now I just use MTG but my plan was to mix it with Caynne pepper for crazy growth


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Apr 12, 2007)

DDtexlaxd said:
			
		

> I love it! It made my hair grow faster than MTG! I used neosporin AF. *I didn't have the guts to get monistat!* It has the same ingredient...miconazole nitrate. I'm taking a mini break from MTG to see if this product will replace it. I will be posting pics soon!


 
I agree I couldn't bring my self to by the monistat I felt like I would have to explain myself.  
_"Like Um no no It's not  a coochie thing I just need it for my hair.:Blush2: Ok well see there's this forum with a bunch of sista who said this would make my hair grow and.. wait let me just go get the Neosporin gimme a sec be right back.  Ok see no monistat I told you I don't have a coochie issue.  Thanks _
_Have a nice day Bob."_

I have not used it yet thought but I will.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Apr 12, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> great progress! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> You and *AKA-Tude have inspired me to try MN again*. I have 2 1/2 tubes of that really nice Derma Doctor MN cream. I tried selling them but, with no takers, I decided to just keep them and go for it again (I spent about $30/each for those!  ). I started it last week, but only twice a week on shampoo days after I am done styling (wed and sun).


 
OOOooo, I inspired somebody   !!!

I'm still on MN, as a matter of fact, I made myself really stretch this time.

I am 11 weeks, but I have about 2 inches of NG. (I will take a :Flahsssss  b4 I relax.)

I was trying to stretch to 12 wks, but the NG is driving me CRAZY!!! 

I jumped on the BT bandwagon so that I can compare the 2, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Apr 12, 2007)

He_Leads_I_follow said:
			
		

> Hold it! You guys are using vag cream?!  Excuse me, I work at a Pharma company and that's what we call it in the office. We just say "vag" not the whole word of course it's polite .
> 
> Well I'll be I can get this for free! I have to try it. Actually, I have an itchy scalp and I "knew" I just needed to try an antifungal. Wow! I LOVE this site. Such a wealth of information.


 
WHAT !!!

So you can get the 4%MN!

I used 4% once & it was a trip- my scalp felt like it was moving!

I guess it was over-stimulated & I had quicker growth w/it but it scared me! I went back to 2%MN.


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Apr 12, 2007)

LMAO..........


----------



## Hair Peace (Apr 12, 2007)

Shaniquah said:
			
		

> *I ain't gonna lie, I gave this a try last year - used it twice and gave me migraines from HELL!!! (I get migraines anyway, but these were abnormal!!) Can't say I didn't try....erplexed*


 
I suffer(ed) from migraines too. I haven't had one in a long time (BC pills is what caused them...had to stop taking them). I wanna try this for my bald spot from too-tight-braids. I'll be sure to pick up a bottle of migraine pills along with the Monistat/Neosporin AF.erplexed


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 12, 2007)

AKA-Tude said:
			
		

> OOOooo, I inspired somebody   !!!
> 
> I'm still on MN, as a matter of fact, I made myself really stretch this time.
> 
> ...



Girl, I could not keep up with it!  I applied it just 2 times a few days apart and started getting headaches.  Maybe it just isn't for me.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Apr 13, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Girl, I could not keep up with it! I applied it just 2 times a few days apart and started getting headaches. Maybe it just isn't for me.


 

I hate that you get headaches with this!

I wonder why? You are using the FeetAccompli, right?

Maybe there's something in it that's getting to you.

Maybe becuz of it really kinda being an antibiotic (I think?).

That's why I only use it a few weeks at a time, every other day.

Have you ever just tried MN 2% straight, no chaser (xtra ingreds)?


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Apr 13, 2007)

The problem everyone is experiencing is probably from the nitrate. It causes vasodilation. Which means increased blood flow to the area. It opens up the vessels so that more blood can reach that area. I think this is probably what is causing more growth too because of the increased blood flow to the scalp. When there is a rush of blood to this area it will cause a headache. If you do a search check out nitrates. Nitrates alone are usually given to people with chestpain (angina). Well, that's my 2 cents.


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Apr 13, 2007)

BTW, I am noticing growth pretty quick since I started. I have some gray new-growth so it is very easy to see which is new. I am getting a slight headache but I will put up with it for a little while. I'll take Tylenol for now.


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 13, 2007)

AKA-Tude said:
			
		

> I hate that you get headaches with this!
> 
> I wonder why? You are using the FeetAccompli, right?
> 
> ...



I used Neosporin AF about a year ago when I 1st tried it and I never recall headaches.  But that, straight up and not mixed with anything, dried my NG.  The Feet Accompli does not dry me out, but does give me headaches and I only used it like 2 times a week.

sweetnlow has some good points about the Nitrate.


----------



## Magus484 (Apr 13, 2007)

sweetnlow06 said:
			
		

> BTW, I am noticing growth pretty quick since I started. I have some gray new-growth so it is very easy to see which is new. I am getting a slight headache but I will put up with it for a little while. I'll take Tylenol for now.



Interesting info. Did you know that biotin is supposed to bring color back to your hair if it is going gray?


----------



## MamaBraidedIt (Apr 13, 2007)

sweetnlow06 said:
			
		

> The problem everyone is experiencing is probably from the nitrate. It causes vasodilation. Which means increased blood flow to the area. It opens up the vessels so that more blood can reach that area. I think this is probably what is causing more growth too because of the increased blood flow to the scalp. When there is a rush of blood to this area it will cause a headache. If you do a search check out nitrates. Nitrates alone are usually given to people with chestpain (angina). Well, that's my 2 cents.


 
Thank you for the info.


----------



## carletta (Apr 13, 2007)

OK, are any of you ladies using this straight out the tube or are all of you mixing it with something ( _the monistat _)


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Apr 14, 2007)

rondie54 said:
			
		

> Interesting info. Did you know that biotin is supposed to bring color back to your hair if it is going gray?


 
No I didn't know that. Really? I have been taking biotin for about a month now. I wonder how long it takes? I started graying at 17, so I have quite a bit. I started using Henna so I am going to be looking at my new growth to see if there is a change. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Apr 14, 2007)

carletta said:
			
		

> OK, are any of you ladies using this straight out the tube or are all of you mixing it with something ( _the monistat _)


 
Yes, I'm using it straight from the tube.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Apr 14, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> sweetnlow has some good points about the Nitrate.


 
She sure does- interesting!


----------



## Ouch (Apr 15, 2007)

I just read mostly all 13 pages of this and I'm ditching my MTG for a while and going with the "vag cream" lachen: ). Go straight to RiteAid with no shame. Just gotta hide it from my parents...hey, it still issss a "vag cream"


----------



## brickhouse (Apr 15, 2007)

My doctor just prescibed something similar for my scalp about a month ago.  It is called Clotimazole and Betamethasone Dipropionate Cream. I have had it about a month but I was too lazy to use it b/c I think you have to wash the area everyday.  I am going to start today and besides frequent washing helps my hair to grow.  I may wash every 2 days. I have to see how I feel.  I need to get my scalp problems under control. I hope I can get more growth to boot as well. I got a large tube for only $10 because it is generic. That is cheaper than that small tube of neosporin because I get a lot more. My hair is right at brastrap so we will have to see how it goes.


----------



## Amour (Jun 11, 2007)

naturallady said:
			
		

> dlewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hothair (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok have to say MN (got a generic Gyno Daktarin) has definitely grown out my sister's hairline in an amazingly short period - less than 1 week, i don't know if its the brand or the fact she's not mixing it with anything but she reacted to some Dr Miracle oil (like a burn) and her front hair fell out, i got the Gyno daktarin when i came in sometime last week and she's been using it and her scanty baby hairs are now braidable (No lie!) so i've started using just on my hairline will take pics and some more after 2 weeks and we'll see if it works for me!


----------



## Indigo's Hair (Jul 7, 2007)

My hair grew 1.5 inches in 3 weeks by using MN and BT.  I kid you not!!!  I took a double take (but pics don't lie).  I thought I may have done something wrong when measuring but it doesn't look like it.  So, yes, 1.5 inches in 3 weeks.  I only measured 2 areas of my hair so I don't know if the 1.5 inches is a uniformed growth all over my hair.  But, I am soooooo happy     with these results.

I have learned so much from you ladies that I felt compelled to share this news with you.  I don't know if this growth will be consistent but I surely hope so.


----------



## jovan787 (Jul 7, 2007)

Indigo's Hair said:
			
		

> My hair grew 1.5 inches in 3 weeks by using MN and BT.  I kid you not!!!  I took a double take (but pics don't lie).  I thought I may have done something wrong when measuring but it doesn't look like it.  So, yes, 1.5 inches in 3 weeks.  I only measured 2 areas of my hair so I don't know if the 1.5 inches is a uniformed growth all over my hair.  But, I am soooooo happy     with these results.
> 
> I have learned so much from you ladies that I felt compelled to share this news with you.  I don't know if this growth will be consistent but I surely hope so.




Indigo that's AWESOME!!!  Congrats girl!  Are you taking any vitamins as well?


----------



## darkangel25 (Jul 7, 2007)

Indigo's Hair said:
			
		

> My hair grew 1.5 inches in 3 weeks by using MN and BT. I kid you not!!! I took a double take (but pics don't lie). I thought I may have done something wrong when measuring but it doesn't look like it. So, yes, 1.5 inches in 3 weeks. I only measured 2 areas of my hair so I don't know if the 1.5 inches is a uniformed growth all over my hair. But, I am soooooo happy    with these results.
> 
> I have learned so much from you ladies that I felt compelled to share this news with you. I don't know if this growth will be consistent but I surely hope so.


 
Wow, that is some mad growth.  Congrats.  How many times per week do you use the MN and BT?


----------



## Indigo's Hair (Jul 7, 2007)

jovan787 said:
			
		

> Indigo that's AWESOME!!! Congrats girl! Are you taking any vitamins as well?


 
No, I am not taking any vitamins. I can't seem to be consistent with the vitamins so I stop taking them about 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Indigo's Hair (Jul 7, 2007)

darkangel25 said:
			
		

> Wow, that is some mad growth. Congrats. How many times per week do you use the MN and BT?


 
I use MN and BT 6x a week.  I use my MN mixture in the evening and BT in the morning.


----------



## wantlonghair25 (Jul 7, 2007)

What are the instructions on using this?


----------



## jovan787 (Jul 7, 2007)

Indigo's Hair said:
			
		

> I use MN and BT 6x a week.  I use my MN mixture in the evening and BT in the morning.




Indigo what's in your MN mixture?


----------



## Indigo's Hair (Jul 7, 2007)

wantlonghair25 said:
			
		

> What are the instructions on using this?


 
I'm not quite sure if there are specific instructions on using it.  I mixed some essential ingredients together with the MN and apply to my hair 6 days a week.  HTH.


----------



## Indigo's Hair (Jul 7, 2007)

jovan787 said:
			
		

> Indigo what's in your MN mixture?


 
I wish I could post pics but I don't know how.  I put them in my Fotki though so I can document my progress.

I mixed ORS Carrot Oil, MN, a few drops of Rosemary and glycerin together and I apply to my hair every night before I go to bed.


----------



## ksk_xs (Jul 9, 2007)

I've been using BT and lotrimin af liquid spray(and overmoisturizing to counteract the alcohol in it) since I got my braids 10 days ago and I measured this morning and I have .4 inches.


----------



## Miel (Jul 11, 2007)

I added the MN to my Dove leave-in spray (by the way smells great!). I apply daily for moisture in the morning and then for baggying at night I spritz again and also apply my braid spray & BT mixture. Hope this isn't over kill. I'm just trying to cover all of my bases!


----------



## kismettt (Aug 18, 2007)

this is interesting. anyone else use it?


----------



## alwayzalady22 (Aug 18, 2007)

indigo is REALLY making me want to start using MN again...BT is working really well, but i from what i remember of MN from using it this spring, i got a lot more growth much faster with it...MN is expensive to me (broke college student) compared to BT, especially when you factor in that i REFUSE to buy MN in person and will only buy it online! 

i'm also on a mission to grow my eyelashes back after suffering thinning and breakage from false individuals, but i'm not crazy enough to try and put this mess on or near my lashes! althooooooooooo....i bet the growth would be SERIOUS


----------



## leonette (Aug 19, 2007)

KiniKakes said:


> Wow!!!! Faster than MTG, eh? I plan on getting some this weekend, when i go to the drugstore this weekend! Dont know if i can give up my MTG altogether, but i know some of the ladies have been dissolving the cream in their other oils, while others apply the cream to their scalp in the morning, and oils in the evening. So yeah, i'd like to try to incorporate both somehow.
> 
> Thanks for that update!


HEY LADIES JUST SIGNED UP TODAY AND WAS READING SOME OF THE BOARDS I CAME ACROSS THIS ONE AND WANTED TO KNOW WHAT MTG STANDS FOR AND DOES IT WORK AND HOW OFTEN ARE YOU SUPPOSE TO USE IT


----------



## HoneyDew (Aug 19, 2007)

I tried selling my Derma Doctor cream in the Exchange forum but I will psot this here for anyone interested.  

I don't use MN anymore, but when I did, this product was the best I had ever used.  It was not drying and was even more like a moisturizer for my NG.  They retail for $34 each and I have a new tube, still in the box, that have never been used.  I am willing to part with it for $20 including shipping.  

The tube is 4 oz, so it is really not that expensive when you look at how much other MN products cost. They can be really expensive

Here's some info on it:  http://www.drugstore.com/qxp138722_...compli_ultimate_antifungal_pedicure_cream.htm

Ingredients:

Active Ingredients: Miconazole Nitrate (2%)

Inactive Ingredients: Aqua (Water), Caprylic/CapricTriglyceride, Glyceryl Stearate, PEG 100 Stearate, Cyclopentasiloxane, Dimethicone/Vinyl Dimethicone Crosspolymer, Squalane, Butylene Glycol, Polyacrylamide, C13-14 Isoparaffin, Polysorbate 85, Cyclomethicone, Petrolatum, Glycerin, Cetyl Alcohol, Dimethicone, Pentaerythrityl Tetraisostearate, Acrylates Copolymer, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract Gel (Aloe Vera), Sodium Hyaluronate, Sodium Carbomer, Stearyl Alcohol, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter), Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Camellia Sinensis Leaf Extract (White Tea), Panthenol, Superoxide Dismutase, Lecithin, Phenoxyethanol, Butylparaben, Ethylparaben, Propylparaben, Methylparaben, Matricaria Chamomilla Flower Extract (Chamomile) 



PM me if anyone is interested.


----------



## adf23 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hmmm I may have to try this.....Wal Mart has generic MN for about $3 a tube.....


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 19, 2007)

Indigo's Hair said:


> I wish I could post pics but I don't know how.  I put them in my Fotki though so I can document my progress.
> 
> I mixed ORS Carrot Oil, MN, a few drops of Rosemary and glycerin together and I apply to my hair every night before I go to bed.



Are ya'll applying this to the hair or scalp? Just curious if that's o.k. to get some on the hair, especially when you mix with something else.


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Sep 4, 2007)

leonette said:


> HEY LADIES JUST SIGNED UP TODAY AND WAS READING SOME OF THE BOARDS I CAME ACROSS THIS ONE AND WANTED TO KNOW WHAT MTG STANDS FOR AND DOES IT WORK AND HOW OFTEN ARE YOU SUPPOSE TO USE IT


 

MTG - Shapley's Original 'Mane-Tail-Groom'


----------



## fluffylocks (Sep 4, 2007)

ChocalateDiva said:


> MTG - Shapley's Original 'Mane-Tail-Groom'


 

Do you use it chocalate? 
( i was just wondering because earlier in the thread you was like LMAO in real big letters....i was like does she think its stupid?)


Im about to try this stuff though, because i dont feel like ordering anything off line, hope i get some good results!


----------



## PrettyBlackHair (Dec 11, 2007)

HoneyDew said:


> I tried selling my Derma Doctor cream in the Exchange forum but I will psot this here for anyone interested.
> 
> I don't use MN anymore, but when I did, this product was the best I had ever used. It was not drying and was even more like a moisturizer for my NG. They retail for $34 each and I have a new tube, still in the box, that have never been used. I am willing to part with it for $20 including shipping.
> 
> ...


 
Honeydew If this worked so well why did you stop using it? Did it stop working over time or something?


----------



## EMJazzy (Dec 11, 2007)

Will revisit MN.....


----------



## Shariracquel (Dec 11, 2007)

Ladys is this really fact I searched the web on this topic and I did not find anything that talks about monistat or neosporin increasing hair growth can someone send me a link or something about this becuz if this is so I'm going to the pharmacy right now girls could be just what my crazy mind of its own nap been calling for. LOL


----------



## yodie (Dec 11, 2007)

MN has been working for me. 
It's the best growth aid that I've come across in a long time.


----------



## Coffee (Dec 11, 2007)

It is working for me . I started a 30 trial period on November 26th and as of today, I have at least 1/4 of new growth. My 30 day trial is over on the 26th of December and that's when I'll be posting pictures .


----------



## glam- (Dec 11, 2007)

Hmmm, I've held off on this trend for a while, but you guys' results are making me think I have to pick up some MN tomorrow.  Truth be told after reading some of the reports in this thread and the other one, I almost left the house tonight to go get some and make my own mix.


----------



## Social.Buttahfly (Dec 11, 2007)

...........................


----------



## ekomba (Dec 12, 2007)

Hummm...I never tried it even though I wanted to. I may include it in my 08 shopping list hehe...


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Dec 12, 2007)

I used MN before and got really good results from it.  I fell off the bandwagon though cause that stuff aint cheap  But I do plan to start to using it again along with BT and hopefully I'll get some good results again.


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Dec 12, 2007)

I tried this but not consistently or seriously.  Bout to give it a REAL shot.


----------



## LABETT (Dec 12, 2007)

I bought the Family Dollar brand and it works better than the Walmart and Dollar General brands.
I also noticed that every Family Dollar stores MN is always sold out in my town-6 stores


----------



## pazyamor (Dec 20, 2007)

I finally jumped on the darn bandwagon, and have been applying my own MN mix on my nape (where I shaved it off for my Kelis-do), I think I've been using it for about a week...and my already0tangled NG is outrageous! Not to say that it's growing superfast, but it is definetly becoming harder to run my fingers through...just an FYI. I'm on a 30-day trial for my nape, before I shell out the cash for a nightly full-head application. I'll check back in in January with final results...and hopefully a picture.


----------



## Sade' (Dec 20, 2007)

*I understand what MN is but what is BT??*

*Thanks!!*
http://public.fotki.com/Blckbttrfly/ <<< check me out


----------



## misskris816 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sade' said:


> *I understand what MN is but what is BT??*
> 
> *Thanks!!*
> http://public.fotki.com/Blckbttrfly/ <<< check me out


 

BT stands for Boundless Tresses.


----------



## misskris816 (Dec 20, 2007)

I've used MN before but became lazy and stopped applying it. I can definitely say that when I did use it, I noticed (and felt) more new growth than usual. I just started using MN again the other day and I felt the growth tingles the very next day. I mix my MN with LR (Lenzi's Request).


----------



## Sade' (Dec 20, 2007)

*Thank you Kris! *


----------



## msmills2U (Dec 21, 2007)

*I'm a newbie to this site but trying to get in where I fit in....*


----------



## Babydall818 (Dec 21, 2007)

I am about to try this ! I keep hearing about it and got the itch  
So do you always mix it with oils MN ladies or straight on the scalp?


----------



## LongHairDreams (Dec 22, 2007)

Babydall818 said:


> I am about to try this ! I keep hearing about it and got the itch
> So do you always mix it with oils MN ladies or straight on the scalp?


 
The majority of people mix it with oils, as do I (sulfer 8 grease and peppermint oil). Some use it by itself but say it is drying. Its applied onto the scalp. I apply it every other day.


----------



## pistachio (Dec 29, 2007)

I just started doing MN and I think the lady at the wal-mart u-scan thinks I have serious problems.  I've gone in there everyday for the past three days buying 1-2 boxes of monistat a day.  I see her look at me like she pity's me for my "problems".  I need to switch it up and shop at different places, I guess!!


----------



## LongHairDreams (Dec 29, 2007)

pistachio said:


> I just started doing MN and I think the lady at the wal-mart u-scan thinks I have serious problems. I've gone in there everyday for the past three days buying 1-2 boxes of monistat a day. I see her look at me like she pity's me for my "problems". I need to switch it up and shop at different places, I guess!!


 
I either said it here or in another thread that people are going to think there is an epidemic of yeast infections in the black community.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 30, 2007)

msmills2U said:


> *I'm a newbie to this site but trying to get in where I fit in....*
> 
> *I'm sold on MN( I use the family dollar brand)*
> *This pic was taken Oct 2007*
> ...


 

Amazing progress!!!


----------



## LongHairDreams (Dec 30, 2007)

msmills2U said:


> *I'm a newbie to this site but trying to get in where I fit in.... **I'm sold on MN( I use the family dollar brand)*


 
wow. maybe i need to put mn on everyday.


----------



## SUZIEq (Dec 30, 2007)

pistachio said:


> I just started doing MN and I think the lady at the wal-mart u-scan thinks I have serious problems. I've gone in there everyday for the past three days buying 1-2 boxes of monistat a day. I see her look at me like she pity's me for my "problems". I need to switch it up and shop at different places, I guess!!


 
Oh My!!!!!  This is too funny  Those are the things I think about too if I decide to try this


----------



## Colliecole (Dec 30, 2007)

WOW @ this entire thread!! I'm def going to start using this after my BC in Jan

Thanks everyone for all the info!!!


----------



## EMJazzy (Dec 30, 2007)

msmills2U said:


> *I'm a newbie to this site but trying to get in where I fit in....*
> 
> *I'm sold on MN( I use the family dollar brand)*
> *This pic was taken Oct 2007*
> ...


 
 YOU GROW GIRL!!


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 30, 2007)

msmills2U said:


> *I'm a newbie to this site but trying to get in where I fit in....*
> 
> *I'm sold on MN( I use the family dollar brand)*
> *This pic was taken Oct 2007*
> ...


 

Yah, I'm a newbie too and can't wait to finish my BT to get on this bandwagon...[whipping my horse]


----------



## Coffee (Dec 30, 2007)

Here are the results of my 30 day trial .

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=3395159#post3395159


----------



## Hidden_Angel (Dec 30, 2007)

I need to find a braiding shop so i can start MN again.... *sigh*....i need growth dangit


----------



## napgurl (Dec 30, 2007)

msmills2U said:


> *I'm a newbie to this site but trying to get in where I fit in....*
> 
> *and I took this one December 20 2007*


 
Very nice results.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Jan 2, 2008)

My one month mn results are in. Check out my fotki.....for those who haven't seen it yet.


----------



## cocoagirl (Jan 12, 2008)

Morning! Maybe I missed it but can someone post a picture of the family dollar brand of monistat..on my way there in a few minutes and I don't know if there are many options to choose from their and don't want to be confused...


----------



## yodie (Jan 12, 2008)

cocoagirl said:


> Morning! Maybe I missed it but can someone post a picture of the family dollar brand of monistat..on my way there in a few minutes and I don't know if there are many options to choose from their and don't want to be confused...



I'm out drivin around so I can't post a photo. It says Monistat 7 on thee box.

Enjoy the growth.


----------



## tylertown (Jan 12, 2008)

Ohhhh no. My hair grows fast enough. Plus theres no way I'm putting it on. It's formulated for medical purposes and for another part of the body. Also, to many ladies says it makes their head hurt. I'll pass. But you guys, grow along!


----------



## tt8 (Jan 13, 2008)

CONGRATS ON YOUR GROWTH!!! BUT IF IT AINT BROKE DON'T FIX IT! I DON'T THINK THERE IS A NEED TO ADD SULFUR TO YOUR ROUTINE. IT SEEMS TO ME YOUR REGIMEN IS DOING GREAT, IMHO



msmills2U said:


> *I'm a newbie to this site but trying to get in where I fit in....
> 
> I'm sold on MN( I use the family dollar brand)
> This pic was taken Oct 2007*
> ...


----------



## kadej (Sep 22, 2008)

have you ladies seen more growth w/ the MN or the BT?


----------



## FtrDrO (Sep 23, 2008)

Bumping.....have any ladies switched from MN to MegaTek/OCT and noticed a significant difference in the growth rates?


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 23, 2008)

I plan on starting next month with the tube(s) that I have and charting my progress.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Nov 23, 2008)

anyone else still using this?


----------



## NYAmicas (Nov 23, 2008)

I started up again yesterday.


----------



## NYAmicas (Nov 23, 2008)

pistachio said:


> I just started doing MN and I think the lady at the wal-mart u-scan thinks I have serious problems. I've gone in there everyday for the past three days buying 1-2 boxes of monistat a day. I see her look at me like she pity's me for my "problems". I need to switch it up and shop at different places, I guess!!


 
Yes, I was trying to act nonchalant but wanted the cashier to hurry the heck up! People looking at all them boxes of cream.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Nov 24, 2008)

I went into the dollar store and found miconazone nitrate!
It's miconazex vaginal cream!

I got a bunch for a buck each.

I was too busy being excited about the deal to worry about what the cashier thought.   

of course my DH thinks I've lost my marbles when he walked in the bathroom and asked what I was mixing.  

miconazone nitrate, EVOO, and cayeene pepper does look a little strange when you're massaging it in a zip lock bag.

It's all good.  When I told my mom she thought I lost it as well. That was BEFORE she asked me to go back and get more so I could send her some!


----------



## SweetMarshCrystal (Dec 23, 2008)

*2008 Monistat (miconazole nitrate) for growth: UPDATES?*

Any updates??? 





lwilliams1922 said:


> I went into the dollar store and found miconazone nitrate!
> It's miconazex vaginal cream!
> 
> I got a bunch for a buck each.
> ...


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm still using the cream mix (when I'm in twists).

Hiar is growing but I havent settled on a universal method for measuring yet so I can't say exactly how much growth i have.


----------



## Junebug D (Dec 24, 2008)

I just picked up a tube of the Walgreens generic brand today.  I think I am going to mix it with some Jojoba and evoo, is that a good mix?


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Dec 24, 2008)

I mix it with my OCT and i'm getting great growth from the both of them!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SweetMarshCrystal (Dec 24, 2008)

girlyprincess23 said:


> I mix it with my OCT and i'm getting great growth from the both of them!!!!!!!!!!!!



How much growth would you say you had in a month?


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 25, 2008)

I applied some tonight. MN, MTG, Vatika, and peppermint oil. I also has some left over ORS Carrot Oil in it. Imma add another tube of MN cause its too runny for me.


----------



## sistagrl2004 (Dec 28, 2008)

Are you guys mixing the MN With something else?


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Dec 28, 2008)

i  mix with AO HSR and EVOO as well as caynne pepper


----------



## Galadriel (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm still using my MN mix. I usually mix it with conditioner, coconut oil, EVOO, and Peppermint EO...oh, and sulfur. 

I don't use it consistently (sometimes out of laziness, sometime out of tiredness), but I'd say I've gotten 1-1.5 in. per month.

Also, I rotate between using my MN mix and BT.


----------



## Miel (Dec 29, 2008)

Any rules/opinions against using MN & BT together? I'm a 4b natural TWA. Will I need other products to moisturize and seal? Once a week wash ok? Basically I need a newbie reggie. I've done searches and this is as close as I could find. Please help!


----------



## Miel (Dec 29, 2008)

bumping for much needed assistance.


----------



## Lebiya (Dec 29, 2008)

Galadriel said:


> I'm still using my MN mix. I usually mix it with conditioner, coconut oil, EVOO, and Peppermint EO...oh, and sulfur.
> 
> I don't use it consistently (sometimes out of laziness, sometime out of tiredness), but I'd say I've gotten *1-1.5 in. per month.*
> 
> Also, I rotate between using my MN mix and BT.


 

Wow, thats crazy!! 

what is your normal growth rate like?


----------



## Lebiya (Dec 29, 2008)

I will be adding this to my regime. I'll be mixing the monistat with cortiscone, capiscone (sp) - someone mentioned getting insane growth from this- but I'm not sure where to the cortiscone, capiscone though


----------



## **Jade** (Dec 29, 2008)

I think I have some of this at home that I'm going to start using... what do you ladies think every night or every other? and I generally wash every other or every three days (cowash) will I have to start washing everyday b/c of buildup?


----------



## ArrrBeee (Dec 31, 2008)

I noticed a patch of hair that is kind of thin.  I am going to try this stuff and see what happens.


----------



## Brees_hair (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm still using it...in consistently..a month here, and there and have seen increased growth. I will continue using it in 2009 to aid in growth.


----------



## shibababy (Jan 1, 2009)

They have 2% MN at the dollar tree here.  I'll give it a try for $1 on my kitchen (nape).


----------



## Bretagne (Jan 4, 2009)

I've been using it since Christmas Eve everyday and my NG is kicking! Lol I think it also helps that I am growing out my relaxer.


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Jan 14, 2009)

I started using MN on Sunday after reading your posts. I am using it on my scalp with coconut oil. So far my hair is responding wonderfully. I will update later on the growth. You are all an inspiration to me. Thanks to you, I know that there is hope for my hair.


----------



## Lebiya (Jan 14, 2009)

Are you ladies still getting good growth WITHOUT using anything else (i.e vitamins, other growth aids)


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 14, 2009)

Galadriel said:


> I'm still using my MN mix. I usually mix it with conditioner, coconut oil, EVOO, and Peppermint EO...oh, and sulfur.
> 
> I don't use it consistently (sometimes out of laziness, sometime out of tiredness), but I'd say I've gotten 1-1.5 in. per month.
> 
> Also, I rotate between using my MN mix and BT.


 
WOW!!! Excellent!!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 29, 2009)

Just Bumping...


----------



## DiamndPrincess (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm going out to buy some MN for my edges.  Should I mix it with anything or just massage into my edges and maybe apply oil after?


----------



## BiRacialBarbie (Jan 29, 2009)

i used MN for about 2 wks. I didnt really take pics, but i do know that it sped things up. I know that my hair was closer to my bra strap in the back than it was when i started.

I would co wash, towel blot and then rub MN into my scalp by putting it on my fingers and using the pads of my fingers to rub it in. I never applied with an applicator or by parting my hair and then applying. I didnt mix it with anything. Just straight MN. 

My hair grows an 1in a month by itself so IDK if my results are as accurate compared to others. I also take pre natal vitamins, which contribute to quicker hair/nail growth.

Im not using MN anymore bcuz i got MT. I just started using this, and i took a starting pic so i will compare in 4-6 wks.


----------

